# Hannya RDA by Blitz Enterprises



## DoubleD (19/10/15)

*Hannya RDA by Blitz Enterprises*






*Features*
Postless Design 
Peek Insulator 
Dual Or Single Coil Configuration
Large Airflow Holes With Air Flow Control 

$22
http://vapor-royalty.com/products/hannya-rda-by-blitz-enterprises

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (19/10/15)

Now this makes sense. I like very much!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/10/15)

Yeah I like this postless RDAs', so much BF potential. This one seems to have a juice well, so that's a plus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (19/10/15)

Okay I get why you guys like these types of atties so much now. Squonking probably won't lead to airhole leakage as much as straight dripping.


----------



## DoubleD (8/11/15)




----------

